# China is moving a 50 mile Chinese city into the US - hard to believe?



## Arnold (Jul 3, 2011)

*China is moving a 50 mile Chinese city into the US - hard to believe?*

I keep hearing people saying (regarding all this kind of thing) "if you had of told me that 10 years ago, I never would have believed you" I have heard this from various people, George Noory from 'coast to coast' Jeff Rense 'rense.com' - all the usual suspects.....

You just get de-sensitised to it all after a while.
& when you have been looking into things like this (& all the related topics) for as long as you & I, well, you just have to think "where is it all going to end up??"

It's one of the main reasons (shortly behind the economic ones, although they are also connected, to this Rabbit warren of subject matter) that I moved to India.

Thanks to the trillions of dollars that the Chinese have made flooding your shores with cheap products, China is now in a position of tremendous economic power.  So what is China going to do with all of that money?  One thing that they have decided to do is to buy up pieces of the United States and set up ???special economic zones??? (translation = Chinese cities, not unlike the Vatican city) inside your country from which they can continue to extend their economic domination.  One of these ???special economic zones??? would be just south of Boise, Idaho and the Idaho government is eager to give it to them.  China National Machinery Industry Corporation (Sinomach for short) plans to construct a ???technology zone??? south of Boise Airport which would ultimately be up to 50 square miles in size (a 50 mile self contained Chinese state).

The Chinese Communist Party is the majority owner of Sinomach, so the 10,000 to 30,000 acre "self-sustaining city" that is being planned would essentially belong to the Chinese government. The planned "self-sustaining city" in Idaho would include manufacturing facilities, warehouses, retail centers and large numbers of homes for Chinese workers.  Basically it would be a slice of communist China dropped right into the middle of the United States.

The truth is that these ???special economic zones??? that the Chinese are setting up are designed to be self-contained communist Chinese communities.

In addition, these ???special economic zones??? represent a massive national security threat.  The communist Chinese could potentially be able to bring in and store massive amounts of military equipment virtually undetected.

In the days of the Cold War, you would have never dreamed of giving the Russians a 50 square mile city in the middle of Idaho.  Shocked

If relations between the U.S. and China go south someday, you will deeply regret giving China so many open doors.

The truth is that you can never fully trust the communist Chinese.  Their top military officers talk about a coming conflict with the United States all the time.  China is extremely interested in North America.  In fact, the Chinese and the Mexicans have even been holding talks on military cooperation. (that puts them south of your border also, fuck me that is scary shit).

Chinese, Mexican defense ministers hold talks on military cooperation

The world is changing and nothing is ever going to be the same again.

Just ask the residents of Boise, Idaho ??? they are about to have a 50 square mile self-contained communist Chinese city plopped right into their backyard.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 3, 2011)

Well, at least they're paying for it. Unlike the Mexicans.


----------



## Halo (Jul 3, 2011)

Not a fan of the Chinese at all, I think the avg person is desensitized to what they are up to.  They are a far greater threat then we are giving them credit for being.


----------



## minimal (Jul 3, 2011)

shit just got real


----------



## LAM (Jul 3, 2011)

no different than what the US has been doing to other countries for many decades.  China is the largest holder of US debt in the form of T-notes.  a communist country is going to have a base in a rising fascist country, makes sense to me.

the US government serves the financial elite, the rest is an illusion.


----------



## vortex (Jul 3, 2011)

Good point LAM, I think it's no different than what China has done in it's own country, they allowed technology and manufacturing to come in making them very prosperous. It's time to get some jobs back.


----------



## LAM (Jul 3, 2011)

there are many economic advantages to having your own facilities etc. in country's that are indebted to you.

growing up my parents made my sister and I read all the classic and the statement "let neither a borrower nor lender be" from Shakespare is one that I have utilized in my own life as I do neither.


----------



## danzik17 (Jul 3, 2011)

So what you're saying is that they're going to set up shop here where they'll be subject to our taxation, our minimum wage laws, and our human rights laws?

Holy crap, it's just like communist China!


----------



## Gissurjon (Jul 3, 2011)

danzik17 said:


> So what you're saying is that they're going to set up shop here where they'll be subject to our taxation, our minimum wage laws, and our human rights laws?
> 
> Holy crap, it's just like communist China!



What makes you think they will go by U.S. regulations? If they own the land they do what they want. U.S. military bases have their own rules within their gates over-seas don't they?


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 3, 2011)

Where is this source of information from?


----------



## danzik17 (Jul 3, 2011)

Gissurjon said:


> What makes you think they will go by U.S. regulations? If they own the land they do what they want. U.S. military bases have their own rules within their gates over-seas don't they?



You're right.  When I own property, I think I'm going to start a sweat shop.  I'll pay my workers $1 per day and won't pay taxes on any of my profits.  This is of course legal because I own the land.

That's an over-exaggerated version, but I think it captures what you just said might happen.


----------



## Gissurjon (Jul 4, 2011)

danzik17 said:


> You're right.  When I own property, I think I'm going to start a sweat shop.  I'll pay my workers $1 per day and won't pay taxes on any of my profits.  This is of course legal because I own the land.
> 
> That's an over-exaggerated version, but I think it captures what you just said might happen.



It's not the same scenario, you are buying a parcel that adheres to The United States of America. When another country buys a piece of land it's not the same. If the U.S. bought, lets say the Bahamas, you think they wouldn't establish U.S. rules there? Look at what they are doing in the middle east, and they're not even paying for Iraq. 

If they wanted to answer to U.S. law they would just open up factories, why buy all that land and set up a "city"


----------



## Gissurjon (Jul 4, 2011)

Many Indian reservations make their own laws to a certain extent.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 4, 2011)

maybe the Chinese can come over here at help straighten out all of these lazy, entitled Americans and show them how to work, just a thought.


----------



## Gissurjon (Jul 4, 2011)

Prince said:


> maybe the Chinese can come over here at help straighten out all of these lazy, entitled Americans and show them how to work, just a thought.



It's gonna take more than a couple of chinamen


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 4, 2011)

We became so snobbish about pumping gas, cleaning dishes, mowing lawns, cleaning houses and farms; we give these jobs to people who want to earn a living and then, after it's all said and done, the economy goes to shit, the people are angry that this shit is happening, and the president will allow it to happen because we're broke. We're fucked, but who's to blame?
And it's interesting that all of these jobs I just mentioned I did as a kid to make a living and these fucking kids today are snobs and won't do them because they're "too hard".


----------



## LAM (Jul 4, 2011)

land ownership in the US is another illusion.  

property (land) is not truly "owned" until the registrar of deeds signs the transfer into your name, until then you are only "renting" with the intent to buy.  the federal government has authority of all land in the US with the exception of Texas.

the reverse mortgage was an insidious but brilliant scam to keep those with title deeds from actually passing their land down to children, etc.  the banks are now bank in "ownership" of all property "rented" by those that fell for that trap.


----------



## lnvanry (Jul 4, 2011)

If the PRC land grab was a real (shall we say priority) threat to national security, they would lose the rights to it, with the simple swipe of a pen.  Eminent Domain

Think of it more as a political goodwill (or pandering) to the US public that the PRC plans on investing back in the US.  This makes it more difficult for the USG to take actions against the PRC from a trade perspective...ie the PRC supports the US economy in Idaho.

As far as Mexico and the PRC becoming close allies, forget it.  The amount of US AID that goes into Mexico trumps anything the Chinese are willing to do (at least in the foreseeable future).  Its simply geopolitical posturing to counter the USG influence in the South China Sea, Taiwan, Philippines, and even Vietnam.  May Dad will keel over if he was aware about the new defense relationships b/t the US and Vietnam....besides the PRC is talking to the wrong authority in Mexico anyway.  If they wanted to control Mexico they'd be better off meeting with the Cartels, lol.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 4, 2011)

The Chinese are going to own our arses at some point in the next 20-30 years.  We might as well get over it.  They're doing everything right, just the opposite of everything the USA is doing.  That's why their economy is blowing and going while ours is imploding.  They have brilliant leaders in power, while we continue to elect morons.  You can thank me later for going there now to start working off some of your debt.


----------



## minimal (Jul 4, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> You can thank me later for going there now to start working off some of your debt.



you're in china to work off my debt?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 5, 2011)

minimal said:


> you're in china to work off my debt?



Well, I will be in about a month.  You're welcome.


----------



## LAM (Jul 5, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> The Chinese are going to own our arses at some point in the next 20-30 years.  We might as well get over it.  They're doing everything right, just the opposite of everything the USA is doing.  That's why their economy is blowing and going while ours is imploding.  They have brilliant leaders in power, while we continue to elect morons.  You can thank me later for going there now to start working off some of your debt.



the Chinese do not follow the neo-liberal economic model and never will, they are way to smart and forward thinking.  the US business model is all about short-term economic growth for the capitalist class.  the real GDP of any OECD country that adopts neo-liberal economic policies has shown constant decline since.  every POTUS since Reagan is nothing but a puppet of the Trilateral Commission.


----------



## maniclion (Jul 5, 2011)

I think it's blown out of proportion a bit.  It's basically going to be a foreign trade zone set-up near the Airport to ease customs since manufactured parts will come straight off the plane, be inspected once and not have to go through more red-tape to be trucked away to the factory.  We'll have our eyes on everything going on there.  BMW has a factory or 2 already set-up like this and for a while they were passing off cars made in South Carolina as Made in Germany because the US gov views the materials as imports.  Something like that from what I remember.  Basically it's going to be a corporate city probably with shopping, restaurants and what not and Americans will be hired to work there.  

Here's the official story sans spin doctoring...
Chinese Company Eyes Idaho : News Article : Idaho Department of Commerce


----------



## LAM (Jul 5, 2011)

maniclion said:


> BMW has a factory or 2 already set-up like this and for a while they were passing off cars made in South Carolina as Made in Germany because the US gov views the materials as imports.



anything comprised of less than 62% US materials is an import.  this is how many US manufactures are making mega bucks off US citizens.  they moved production factories over the border to Mexico but use 62% US goods for the final product.  they get cheap labor and don't have to pay tariffs to "import" the final product into the US.


----------



## bandaidwoman (Jul 6, 2011)

为什么不大家学习中国?


----------



## DOMS (Jul 6, 2011)

bandaidwoman said:


> 为什么不大家学习中国?


Me love you long time?


----------



## bandaidwoman (Jul 6, 2011)

愚蠢的美国人


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 6, 2011)

you say you like the cream of somefun guy?


----------



## DOMS (Jul 6, 2011)

bandaidwoman said:


> 愚蠢的美国人



没有爱的存在。


----------



## LAM (Jul 6, 2011)

every US president and or Vice President since Carter has a direct link to the Trilateral Commission and/or the CFR.  Find the strongest link between these organizations and the 2012 Presidential candidates and there is "our" next Puppet-OTUS.

US, Mexico sign cross-border trucking agreement
US, Mexico sign cross-border trucking agreement - Yahoo! News


----------



## DOMS (Jul 6, 2011)

Back in the last 80s, it looked as though Japan was going to financially conquer the USA. They were importing our money at an astonishing rate. They were spending that money by buying up everything in the USA. They looked unstoppable.

Then it turned out that their economy was a house of cards. It all collapsed.

And the Japanese are 1000 times more competent than the Chinese. China's economy is slowing down and they're having to raise interest rates.

If the US' economy tanks, the number of imports will drop propitiously. China's economy will go down faster than...well...a Chinese hooker.


----------



## bandaidwoman (Jul 6, 2011)

DOMS said:


> 没有爱的存在。



There is no love's existance?  trying to say no lost love between us?


----------



## DOMS (Jul 6, 2011)

bandaidwoman said:


> There is no love's existance?  trying to say no lost love between us?



Google Translator. Meh.

I was saying "There's no love there."


----------



## bandaidwoman (Jul 6, 2011)

DOMS said:


> Google Translator. Meh.
> 
> I was saying "There's no love there."



just méiyǒu ài

有没爱

or add jiù 就 at the end

we tend to minimize words since it takes so damn long to write them.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 6, 2011)

这次谈话是平淡而枯燥


----------



## maniclion (Jul 6, 2011)

Méiyǒu měiguó, méiyǒu rén mǎi liánjià chǎnpǐn


----------



## lnvanry (Jul 6, 2011)

LAM said:


> every US president and or Vice President since Carter has a direct link to the Trilateral Commission and/or the CFR.  Find the strongest link between these organizations and the 2012 Presidential candidates and there is "our" next Puppet-OTUS.
> 
> US, Mexico sign cross-border trucking agreement
> US, Mexico sign cross-border trucking agreement - Yahoo! News



Please the trilateral commission was the konspiracy theory of the late 80s and early 90s...get with the times man


----------



## lnvanry (Jul 6, 2011)

DOMS said:


> Back in the last 80s, it looked as though Japan was going to financially concur the USA. They were importing our money at an astonishing rate. They were spending that money by buying up everything in the USA. They looked unstoppable.
> 
> Then it turned out that their economy was a house of cards. It all collapsed.
> 
> ...



The Historical Origins of Japan's Deflationary Trap

Japan's economy stalled b/c they played by our game...ie the game created by the US and Western Europe, free and floating currencies.  

agreed on the US economy tanking=PRC tanking even faster...most folks don't really understand that if/when the US economy crumbles, we WILL take the entire world down with us for decades.  There won't be a winner for quite sometime.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 6, 2011)

LAM said:


> no different than what the US has been doing to other countries for many decades. * China is the largest holder of US debt in the form of T-notes. * a communist country is going to have a base in a rising fascist country, makes sense to me.
> 
> the US government serves the financial elite, the rest is an illusion.



_Learn Mandarin, bitches! _

I Googled text from the initial article and found this additional info:

But even if you don’t consider the communist Chinese to be a military threat, you should be deeply concerned about the economic implications of what is happening.  

Today, tens of millions of Americans are wondering why the economy is so bad. Well, there are a lot of reasons, but the fact that we have sent China thousands of our factories, millions of our jobs and trillions of dollars of our national wealth is a major contributing factor.  

If you do not know the truth about how badly the Chinese economy is wiping the floor with the American economy then you need to read this article: *"40 Signs The Chinese Economy Is Beating The Living Daylights Out Of The U.S. Economy"*. Beautiful new infrastructure is going up all over China today, and meanwhile many of our once great manufacturing cities are turning into rotted-out war zones.  

China would not be what they are today if we had insisted that they abandon the communist system and respect basic human rights before we ever opened up trade with them. But that did not happen. Instead we enthusiastically welcomed China into the WTO and we let the predatory Chinese system run wild.  

In 2010, China had a “current account balance” of over 272 billion dollars, which was the largest in the world.  

In 2010, the United States had a “current account balance” of negative 561 billion dollars. According to the CIA world factbook, that put us in last place in the entire world. In fact, our negative current account balance was more than 9 times larger than anyone else in the world. If you go check out *this chart* it will give you a really good idea of how nightmarish our trade situation has become.

More @ *China Wants to Build a 50 Square Mile City in the US | EUTimes.net*


----------



## Curt James (Jul 6, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## LAM (Jul 7, 2011)

Curt James said:


> _Learn Mandarin, bitches! _
> 
> But even if you don’t consider the communist Chinese to be a military threat, you should be deeply concerned about the economic implications of what is happening.
> 
> Today, tens of millions of Americans are wondering why the economy is so bad. Well, there are a lot of reasons, but the fact that we have sent China thousands of our factories, millions of our jobs and trillions of dollars of our national wealth is a major contributing factor.



The world is just about Communism free with China being the largest country and the others remaining very small and having no substantial amounts of natural resources.  This means that the majority of the world is trading and has been "globalized".  middle class Americans have paid a substantial price for this. For the past years the US military has mainly been protected the petro-dollar in the middle east but even this is no longer affordable.  we have drained most of the natural resources from N. American so we have no fear of ever being taken over by China or anyone else along with the fact that most are already enslaved by indebtedness in this country.

I'm sure by now that China has devised a long-term economic plan that will give the Trilateral Commission and neo-liberalism a run for their money.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 7, 2011)

Ok LAM and Curt, what are we going to do? I'm no expert in this, but it sounds like we dug our own hole and it's too deep to get out. Is there any chance of us reversing this?


----------



## LAM (Jul 7, 2011)

lnvanry said:


> Please the trilateral commission was the conspiracy theory of the late 80s and early 90s...get with the times man



a conspiracy must result in committing a crime, that is the essential element.  forming a long term strategy to dominate global economics is not a conspiracy if no crime is committed it is simply a plan.  there are no laws against manipulating citizens of country's as the result of good or bad policy, remember they are "elected" officials.

if you believe the Trilateral Commission to not be a factor anymore than you never did enough research on them, Bilberger or the CFR because they are the ones pulling the strings behind the White House and they have been since Carter.  You have to follow the money trail and see what multinational company's have benefited over the last 30 years as the result of neo-liberal economic policy's.

GWB has an MBA from Harvard, do you really think he didn't know what the end result of 8 years of supply-side tax cuts for the rich and corporations was going to have on the US deficit?  it is one of the most simple plans, you create a huge problem that can only be solved with one solution, the reduction of government.  You have to read the works of marx and the OECD Guidelines for Multinational Corporations to truly understand how these things actions all tie together.  Half of the US population can not read above the 8th grade level, it is how these things are done in plan site, most simply can not understand the information.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 7, 2011)

jugg, all I do is copy and paste. lol

The way I figure it, we really should learn Mandarin.

_And _Cantonese.

I'd actually love to master ten languages, but it looks like I'll only ever be half (okay one-third) proficient at English.

I'm a work-a-day guy who will never have an impact on the world, but I'm content with that. I do my 12 hours at the elementary school, pick up crayons, clean up spills, staple artwork to bulletin boards, and then goof off online in my free time.

Don't normally give how effed up the world is much thought.

Did I sell the U.S. out from under its citizens? No. And I'm in no position to fix it. Check this out to make you feel even worse... (lol What are friends for, eh?) 






From *Who Does the US Owe Money To? | The Big Picture*


----------



## Curt James (Jul 7, 2011)

LAM said:


> a conspiracy must result in committing a crime, that is the essential element.  forming a long term strategy to dominate global economics is not a conspiracy if no crime is committed it is simply a plan.  there are no laws against manipulating citizens of country's as the result of good or bad policy, remember they are "elected" officials.
> 
> if you believe the Trilateral Commission to not be a factor anymore than you never did enough research on them, Bilberger or the CFR because they are the ones pulling the strings behind the White House and they have been since Carter.  You have to follow the money trail and see what multinational company's have benefited over the last 30 years as the result of neo-liberal economic policy's.
> 
> GWB has an MBA from Harvard, do you really think he didn't know what the end result of 8 years of supply-side tax cuts for the rich and corporations was going to have on the US deficit?  it is one of the most simple plans, you create a huge problem that can only be solved with one solution, the reduction of government.  You have to read the works of marx and the OECD Guidelines for Multinational Corporations to truly understand how these things actions all tie together.  *Half of the US population cannot read above the 8th grade level, it is how these things are done in plain site, most simply cannot understand the information.*



You, good sir, are apparently cursed with above average intelligence. I advise you to simply forget about it. Go to the diner and have some coffee and pie.


----------



## LAM (Jul 7, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Ok LAM and Curt, what are we going to do? I'm no expert in this, but it sounds like we dug our own hole and it's too deep to get out. Is there any chance of us reversing this?



I wish I had an answer for that but the majority of the country is still living under the illusion of "democracy" and "free markets" when neither has existed in the US for quite some time.  it's hard to sell a solution to people when they are not even aware of the problem.


----------



## bandaidwoman (Jul 7, 2011)

LAM said:


> I wish I had an answer for that but the majority of the country is still living under the illusion of "democracy" and "free markets" when neither has existed in the US for quite some time.  it's hard to sell a solution to people when they are not even aware of the problem.



its the same delusion that this country has for a very small part of our economy, that our private insurance industry is functioning under free market rules....if the country cant see that private health insurance no longer functions under free market forces , they can't open their eyes to its other facets.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 7, 2011)

bandaidwoman said:


> just méiyǒu ài
> 
> 有没爱
> 
> ...


----------



## Curt James (Jul 7, 2011)

LAM said:


> I wish I had an answer for tha(snip)



Coffee... 



bandaidwoman said:


> its the same delusion that this country ha(snip)



and pie.


----------



## LAM (Jul 7, 2011)

Curt James said:


> You, good sir, are apparently cursed with above average intelligence. I advise you to simply forget about it. Go to the diner and have some coffee and pie.



I now feel a sense of guilt as I was informed about supply-side economics by one of my neighbors back in '82, he was one of the heirs to the campbell soup fortune.  I didn't have a freaking clue what he was talking about being only in 8th grade but he told me how to avoid the debt trap among other things.  I was not able to apply this knowledge in the real world until after I had gotten out of the military and joined the work force, I simply had not acquired enough information until then to put the pieces of the puzzle together.

there have been no positive changes for the working class in america for decades.  our government is made to look inept intentionally and this is why even the simplest of problems are never resolved in the US.  the people of this country have been played and will continue to be used as pawns to vote away any chance of a better future.

look up UN resolution 3201 and see what you find out...


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 7, 2011)

bandaidwoman said:


> its the same delusion that this country has for a very small part of our economy, that our private insurance industry is functioning under free market rules....if the country cant see that private health insurance no longer functions under free market forces , they can't open their eyes to its other facets.



^ This.  Imagine if you or I could call an Insurance company in any of the 50 states and ask for a quote on a health policy and go with the best bidder, the same way we can for life insurance or auto insurance.  There is no question health care costs would be more affordable, premiums would come down, and more people would have access.  Rather than the health care disaster that the admin has created, a simple free market solution could have eliminated a lot of the red tape and brought costs down.  There is no reason for the govt to be in bed with private insurance companies the way they are now.


----------



## LAM (Jul 7, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> There is no question health care costs would be more affordable, premiums would come down, and more people would have access.  Rather than the health care disaster that the admin has created, a simple free market solution could have eliminated a lot of the red tape and brought costs down.  There is no reason for the govt to be in bed with private insurance companies the way they are now.



a true free market would allow tons of foreign doctors to enter the US substantially reducing health care costs by at least 25%.  but of course this will never be done.

because of the dismal education system in the US we could never compete in a true free market system the US would get slaughtered, in general we are a lazy and stupid society that tries to avoid "hard" work at all costs.  doing things that are hard is how you learn and gain new skill sets and increase knowledge, you don't learn anything from constantly doing things that are easy but that is the US way of life now.


----------



## tommygunz (Jul 7, 2011)

Let's hope they move it to Jersey, the place could use a little sprucing up


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 7, 2011)

LAM said:


> the Chinese do not follow the neo-liberal economic model and never will, they are way to smart and forward thinking.  the US business model is all about short-term economic growth for the capitalist class.  the real GDP of any OECD country that adopts neo-liberal economic policies has shown constant decline since.  every POTUS since Reagan is nothing but a puppet of the Trilateral Commission.




Our Keynesian economic methods really haven't done much to help either.  Look at the stimulus.  It's been nothing but a war chest for politicians and bailouts for giant banks, while they continued to foreclose on homes.  Yet it was intended, we were told, to put people back to work with shovel ready jobs.  I guess you could say there was nothing Keynesian about it, just pure corruption.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 7, 2011)

LAM said:


> a true free market would allow tons of foreign doctors to enter the US substantially reducing health care costs by at least 25%.  but of course this will never be done.
> 
> because of the dismal education system in the US we could never compete in a true free market system the US would get slaughtered, in general we are a lazy and stupid society that tries to avoid "hard" work at all costs.  doing things that are hard is how you learn and gain new skill sets and increase knowledge, you don't learn anything from constantly doing things that are easy but that is the US way of life now.



Well, higher education is very competitive as compared to other countries.  There has to be a reason why so many are coming over here for college, masters degrees, MDs, etc.  UAB, my old stomping ground, was a bastion of Chinese and Indian students with very competitive GPAs.  But yes, the public education over here sucks compared to other countries.


----------



## lnvanry (Jul 7, 2011)

LAM said:


> a conspiracy must result in committing a crime, that is the essential element.  forming a long term strategy to dominate global economics is not a conspiracy if no crime is committed it is simply a plan.  there are no laws against manipulating citizens of country's as the result of good or bad policy, remember they are "elected" officials.
> 
> if you believe the Trilateral Commission to not be a factor anymore than you never did enough research on them, *Bilberger or the CFR* because they are the ones pulling the strings behind the White House and they have been since Carter.  You have to follow the money trail and see what multinational company's have benefited over the last 30 years as the result of neo-liberal economic policy's.
> 
> GWB has an MBA from Harvard, do you really think he didn't know what the end result of 8 years of supply-side tax cuts for the rich and corporations was going to have on the US deficit?  it is one of the most simple plans, you create a huge problem that can only be solved with one solution, the reduction of government.  You have to read the works of marx and the OECD Guidelines for Multinational Corporations to truly understand how these things actions all tie together.  Half of the US population can not read above the 8th grade level, it is how these things are done in plan site, most simply can not understand the information.



You do realize that the 3 organizations have different membership, missions, and outputs right?


----------



## LAM (Jul 7, 2011)

lnvanry said:


> You do realize that the 3 organizations have different membership, missions, and outputs right?



lol of course I do, I've spent hundreds of hours doing research on all of them over the years.   

there is not much difference though between the goals of the TC and the Bilberger Group except the latter has secret membership and is un-official.


----------



## lnvanry (Jul 7, 2011)

LAM said:


> lol of course I do, I've spent hundreds of hours doing research on all of them over the years.
> 
> there is not much difference though between the goals of the TC and the Bilberger Group except the latter has secret membership and is un-official.



and the fact that the latter isn't restricted to 3 regions...therefore it has a much wider aperture with different motives and stakeholders.


----------



## LAM (Jul 7, 2011)

lnvanry said:


> and the fact that the latter isn't restricted to 3 regions...therefore it has a much wider aperture with different motives and stakeholders.



Yes and they are all OECD member countries which ALL follow the neo-liberal economic model, you have to once you accept funds from the IMF or World Bank or have been "liberated" by the US military.


----------



## lnvanry (Jul 8, 2011)

LAM said:


> Yes and they are all *OECD member countries* which ALL follow the neo-liberal economic model, you have to once you accept funds from the IMF or World Bank or have been "liberated" by the US military.



China isn't an member nor do they follow the classic neolib model...and they are present at the annual bild meeting


----------

